# memstick image with zfs root



## ali reza (Feb 11, 2017)

hi 
how can i create memstick image with zfs root support?


----------



## Tabs (Feb 13, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.3 and 11.0 both support zfs root by default, you don't have to do anything special, just follow the normal instructions here at "2.3.1.1. Writing an Image File to USB"


----------



## ali reza (Feb 13, 2017)

Tabs said:


> FreeBSD 10.3 and 11.0 both support zfs root by default, you don't have to do anything special, just follow the normal instructions here at "2.3.1.1. Writing an Image File to USB"


thanks.
But i want to have a custom image file.


----------



## Tabs (Feb 13, 2017)

ali reza said:


> thanks.
> But i want to have a custom image file.



Ah ok, well you still don't need to do anything special to get ZFS on root. There's some scripts by joyent here for creating custom images, with accompanying blog post here.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 13, 2017)

ali reza said:


> But i want to have a custom image file.



nanobsd(8) may be what you're looking for. Really, though, you should provide more information[URL="http://"].[/url]


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2017)

Installing to a memory stick is exactly the same as installing on a traditional harddisk, it's just a different type of disk.


----------

